# "Kadalasa" and "Kautubo"



## romelako

Here is the word in context:

"Ang pasalubong ay *kadalasa*'y pagkain o anumang bagay na *kautubo* sa isang lugar."

I was thinking it's saying, "The 'pasalubong' is usually food or something grown from a place."

The "ka-" is really confusing me.  I'm trying to get the root words out of the complicated words, but it just doesn't seem to click for me.  Thanks.


----------



## niernier

There is a typo, the word should be *katutubo *and not kautubo. Katutubo means something or someone that is native to a particular place. ka- does not imply anything so I am thinking you cannot slice this word to get the root. 

*Kadalasa'y* is a contraction of "kadalasan ay" and you did translate it correctly. Kadalasan means "usually". The root is dalas and can also be prefixed with ma- to form madalas which means "often"


----------



## DotterKat

*"**Ang pasalubong ay **kadalasa'y pagkain o anumang bagay na **kautubo sa isang lugar."

*_A "pasalubong" is usually a food item or other object *native/indigenous* to a certain place._

Niernier is right, the correct word is _*katutubo.

*_The root word is _*tubo*_, meaning "grown or raised", as in "tubong Maynila" (grown/raised in Manila).
The prefix _ka- _indicates the _nature of something._

Katauhan (root: tao = person) -- the way a person is, his personality, his persona
Katawatawa (root: tawa = laugh) -- of a humorous nature, funny
Katutubo (root: tubo = grown/ raised) -- of a native or indigenous nature


----------

